# Mosquito



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Out on the lake now, a gentleman just went in and we got him out and back to his truck. If you do not have the proper safety equipment, spud, picks, rope, floatation. DO NOT come on the lake. The south end there’s shove ice across the lake. North of that it’s about 1” of ice. Majority of ice south of that is 2-3” some spots more, some less, but you have to SPUD SPUD SPUD. This is why we preach this stuff!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the Ice Condition Report & Mishap.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just drove across 88 and there was 2 guys about 300 yards out on the North East side and another guy about 150 yards out from the bait shop ramp


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Yep, saw those three guys this afternoon around 1:30. Drove by the cemetery, nobody fishing there. 


ranger487 said:


> Just drove across 88 and there was 2 guys about 300 yards out on the North East side and another guy about 150 yards out from the bait shop ramp


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

That was me and my buddy out there, didn't miss much. Slow day for sure

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Heading up there tomorrow afternoon to poke around and spud a bit. Probably on the southside.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Pooch would appreciate any ice info you can give us for the south end. I’d love to be able to get out on the south end this weekend. Got an hour drive each way to check conditions.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I was planning on heading to Chautauqua in the morning, but the lake effect advisories along I-90 are not looking like favorable commuting conditions to say the least. So, I think I'm going to go scout the ice situation on Mosquito after work today to see if there's a possibility to fish there tomorrow instead. I think Saturday will be game on for sure. I'm just hoping tomorrow can be squeezed in too since I have a buddy coming to town to fish. I'll definitely check the cemetery and possibly 305. I'll try and report back here when I get back home tonight.


----------



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

fmader, how'd the skeeter fishing go ? Ice report.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I apologize. I ended up not going. My buddy called me when I was on my way home from work. He said about 2 1/2” at the cemetery. There were guys out on the north end off the causeway and near the buoy line. The best ice was behind the causeway bait store but it wasn’t great. He was drawing water with one smack with the spud.

Hopefully Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

On the ice. South east near dam. 10fow ice is 4.5". Spudded out and found 2.5" at shoreline 3" couple spots and another half dozen spots 4"-4.5". Mostly cloudy but solid. Don't take my words for your safety, spud and check it yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

This crack wasn't here on my way out earlier. Looks like it goes all the way across the lake towards the beach. Pretty sure I heard it happen also. Open about a half an inch.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Cracks suck.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thats an expansion crack, it means the ice is freezing and expanding. many times on mosuito had them come right by me and you could feel the ice lift up and go back down....its kinda cool


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I heard an ice noise that lasted about 30 seconds than see this as I was leaving. About 20 yards from my hut, lol


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

oh yea, i recall one time fishing the south end and we heard what we thought was a jet coming from the causeway, it was a stress crack and it came right through us. thats a good sound to hear because its making ice.....how was the ice when you left?


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I concur with pooch. I was about 150yds off beach from 3-5 today. Sitting on 4" of decent ice. Dink perch. A few good Mark's but whatever it was didn't want what I offered. Several times the bottom 3' filled up with clutter...shad? Always got a couple bites once they were moving through. Thinking north end in the morning. Any reports?


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I was the single hut across from you guys at that time. Seen the few of you guys over there. Almost walked over to see how things were going. Marks but not many takers. Gonna try to set up around 3 tomorrow and fish couple hours after sunset. Hopefully they don't lock the gate to that parking lot, lol.

Ice was still the same when I left. Should be a lil better by tomorrow I would have to guess.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> Cracks suck.


To clarify...cracks suck...when you create the crack yourself!

I was checking a lake earlier this week and my spud bar created a crack the shot out 50+yards.


----------



## asiu118 (Jan 12, 2014)

was on the ice out from 305 parking lot 3 hrs .100 yards straight out 30 or so dink perch 3 9 inch perch silver glitter pinman and maggots worked best higher marks came and went producing 8 inch crappies on a black an orange ant with maggots


----------



## asiu118 (Jan 12, 2014)

sorry 
3 inches of clear ice is all i saw be carefull everybody


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Our group of 7 hit the NW corner/Bouy Line Friday 1/29/21. Ice was 3", solid & firm, but we did find some thinner areas where 1 spud bar punch & I was thru. Worked our way towards Rattlesnake. Tough day. 5 of us got SKUNKED. 1 nice 16" Crappie was landed. Wind was gusting at 20mph+ at times. Great day to be on the ice eventho the bite was disappointing.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Got on ice below 305 near dam SE side. 3-7:00pm. Solid 4.5". Little perch nothing else. Two of us. Live bait. Lotsa marks anywhere between 8'-16' in 17fow. A lot of people out this afternoon. Trying again tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Went out from cemetery and drilled about 30 holes starting at 730am. Had all of my safety gear but did not have any cutters to cut the hook I put in the back of my hand before I even had a line in the water. 2 other fisherman helped me out and very thankful! One keeper crappie and lots of small perch until 1 hour before dark. Crappie moved in and brought home a dozen with 12” the biggest. Ice about 3 1/2 - 4” most areas with occasional 3 inch. Getting to old to sit on a bucket for 10hrs! Fun day.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

After a very slow Friday out at the buoy line with several other OGF's I decided to fish south west side of the causeway from about 3pm to 8pm. Good solid black ice 3-4in. Several small perch was all we good find. Had several large marks after dark but couldn't get them to commit. Hopefully not too much snow tomorrow and try it again.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Got skunked today North of the causeway. Ice was clear and about 4 inches everywhere we went though.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

the east wind and a low pressure system makes that lake a tough go. got up this morning about 4 and checked the weather and went back to bed


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

cement569 said:


> the east wind and a low pressure system makes that lake a tough go. got up this morning about 4 and checked the weather and went back to bed


I’ll tell you the evening bite was hot yesterday on 2 different parts of the lake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I second that IHD 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was out from 4:45-7:00.
Southeast below 305 ramp.
Little bit of shore decay since yesterday other than that the same. 4"-4.5" measured with tape.
Started in 18fow and drilled three more sets moving up to 9fow.
1 walleye (16") and 2 crappie 10"/11".
1/8 Vib-e blade blue/silver.
Good amount of snow falling, about an 1"+ of new on ice when I left.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

cement569 said:


> the east wind and a low pressure system makes that lake a tough go. got up this morning about 4 and checked the weather and went back to bed


I hear you. I was fishing this afternoon at the cemetery. Ice was 4 inches on the nose. Fish were in an extremely negative mood. I could see them come up to my lure on my flasher, sniff at it, and head right back down. Yep, east wind on Skeeter sucks.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

With the lake 100% locked, do ya think that wind direction has much effect? Not sold on that. The whole "wind from the east, fishings the least" thing doesn't work for me. On any lake. Just discussion on everyone's opinion on this, or not.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Pooch said:


> With the lake 100% locked, do ya think that wind direction has much effect? Not sold on that. The whole "wind from the east, fishings the least" thing doesn't work for me. On any lake. Just discussion on everyone's opinion on this, or not.


Not so much the wind direction, but the falling barometric pressure and associated cold front is what made the fishing suck. East winds, at least here, usually mean cold fronts and tough fishing.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

Pooch said:


> With the lake 100% locked, do ya think that wind direction has much effect? Not sold on that. The whole "wind from the east, fishings the least" thing doesn't work for me. On any lake. Just discussion on everyone's opinion on this, or not.





Pooch said:


> With the lake 100% locked, do ya think that wind direction has much effect? Not sold on that. The whole "wind from the east, fishings the least" thing doesn't work for me. On any lake. Just discussion on everyone's opinion on this, or not.


i have fished that lake sinse the early 80,s and trust me she can be very fickle on an east wind. be it winter, spring, summer, or fall it just seems to be that way. and the north wind can be just as bad


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I never noticed a difference. I don't spend a thousand hours a year on the water either to make a scientific conclusion either, haha. Always heard it but never stayed home because of it and have done well a lot of the times. Just interesting to hear people perspectives is all.

And as far as cold fronts go I understand that here it's a wind shift from south-southwest to north or northwest. Jet streams move west to east. East winds are usually trade winds that bring warm air with them. I have read about winds in the past. Nothing much on the barometer though.

And agree. Sustained north winds more than a few hours suck on mosquito.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Mosquito map for whoever might need it. As you zoom in you'll start seeing the contours become labeled. Go in menu and change to aerial view. Easier to use land marks for reference. And use the tool at bottom for distances. Really helpful to get you close.

i-Boating : Free Marine Navigation Charts & Fishing Maps


----------



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

Heading out Thurday. Be good to see everyone again


----------

